# commanditaire



## RZT

Buenos días:

¿Cómo se le llama en español a la persona que encarga una obra de arquitectura? El contexto es los años del Románico, así que busco un término un poco acorde a estos años (siglos XI, XII y parte del XIII).

Como digo en el título, en francés se llama COMMANDITAIRE.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¿Comanditario no te sirve? Puedes utilizar "el promotor de la obra".


> En una de ellas se halla situada un águila, que hace referencia al Sancho Vil de Navarra, *promotor de la iglesia...*


----------



## RZT

Gracias, Tina Iglesias, pero _comanditario_ sólo se usa en el contexto de las sociedades mercantiles en comandita. Esto pone en el María Moliner:
*comanditario, -a* 
1 adj. Se aplica a la *sociedad mercantil en que hay una clase de socios que tienen limitados sus derechos y obligaciones dentro de la sociedad. 	
*2* Se aplica a esos socios. 	
*3* De  sociedad en comandita.
Y sí, con circunloquios puedo salvar alguna ocasión pero me gustaría encontrar la palabra exacta (si es que la hay). Algo tipo _mecenas_ pero que signifique exactamente la persona que encarga la obra, el "encarguista" por así decirlo. Y si puede ser un término de aquella época, mejor que mejor.


----------



## annamolly

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola a todos   
Busco exactamente el mismo término.
Como bien dice RZT el término "comanditario" no puede utilizarse porque hace referencia a los sociedades mercantiles y el término "promotor" no me parece muy adecuado utilizarlo en mi contexto que se sitúa en el año  1659.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar un término adecuado?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

annamolly said:


> Hola a todos
> Busco exactamente el mismo término.
> Como bien dice RZT el término "comanditario" no puede utilizarse porque hace referencia a los sociedades mercantiles y el término "promotor" no me parece muy adecuado utilizarlo en mi contexto que se sitúa en el año 1659.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar un término adecuado?
> Muchas gracias


 
Con mucho gusto te ayudaremos pero precisamente por situarse tu contexto *en el año 1659*, creo absolutamente necesario que nos indiques la frase que te plantea problema y nos aclares el contexto. 

Gracias de antemano,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## annamolly

Ok, pues la frase donde aparece es la siguiente: 

"Le bâtiment doit son nom á son commanditaire, Pierre Aubert, seigneur de Fontenay" 
Y el edificio del que habla es del "hôtel Salé" de Paris. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:

Me parece que esta frase pertenece a un texto contemporáneo, por lo que creo que la propuesta de Tina -*promotor*- encaja muy bien.

Otra posibilidad: *patrocinador*.



> El patrocinador del edificio fue el cardenal Tavera, quien, con el beneplácito imperial, decidió la fundación de un hospital general extramuros de la ciudad, dedicado a san Juan Bautista.


----------



## cachomero

Athos de Tracia said:


> Otra posibilidad: *patrocinador*.


El problema es que patrocinador o promotor quiere decir el que financia la construcción de una propiedad, pero si se trata de su casa, ¿no se diría más bién el *primer propietario*? No decimos que alguien patrocina la construcción de su propia casa, ¿o sí?


----------



## annamolly

No estamos hablando de su propia casa, estamos hablando de un palacete que no era su vivienda. 

Y Athos, el texto no es contemporáneo...y desde luego patrocinador no encaja de ninguna manera en este contexto porque patrocinador es alguien que financia una actividad (no un edificio) y casi siempre con fines publicitarios...

Busco otra opción, y no logró dar con ella...

Muchas gracias de todos modos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

annamolly said:


> Y Athos, el texto no es contemporáneo...


 
Lamento la confusión pero aparece en distintos enlaces sin mención alguna que demuestre que se trate de un texto del Siglo XVII y en particular en la presentación del Museo Picasso (antiguo Hôtel Salé) 



> Le bâtiment doit son nom à son commanditaire, Pierre Aubert, seigneur de Fontenay, chargé de percevoir l'impôt sur le sel - la gabelle


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Aún pasando por los sinónimos de commanditaire no encuentro ningún sustantivo que corresponda en español.
Optaría pues por una locución verbal:
- ... debe su nombre à P. Aubert quien lo encargó / financió...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aquí, como ocurre a veces, pienso hay una distorsión en el sentido de *commanditaire*= celui qui commande/ qui passe commande de...Très fréquent: le commanditaire (comanditario) d'un crime...Es un uso bastante frecuente pero que todavía no recogen los diccionarios.
En español, quien encarga la obra es* el comitente de la obra*. Se habla de las relaciones arquitecto/comitente etc...
Un saludo


----------



## esoj15

en algunos casos, "instigador" (de un delito)


----------



## FYZA

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro.
La traducción al español de "commanditaire" (contexto: utilizado mucho en francés cuando se refiere a la persona que contrata o que lanza un "appel d'offre") no me queda clara. Con decir "comanditario", que tiene poco uso en español, no me parece suficiente.
Mi propuesta sería "contratista", pero no me quedo satisfecho.
¿Sugerencias?


----------



## FYZA

Pasados estos meses, pienso que "commanditaire" no tiene una traducción equivalente al español, salvo la que se haga en cada contexto. Aquí es más importante que nunca la petición que hace el foro de traducir la frase completa.
De manera general, "commanditaire" sería, en mi opinión, "el que ordena" o "el que decide". En español, hay que buscar en cada contexto cómo se llama aquél (o aquella) que ordena y decide.
Aprovecho para desearos un mejor 2014...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En relación con las pinturas antiguas, se llama "el donante":


> *Donante:* El que encarga y paga la pintura. Se llama donante porque solía donar o regalar la obra —siempre de temática religiosa— a una iglesia o convento.
> http://www.educathyssen.org/glosario-13


El donante solía ser representado dentro de la pintura, pero con un tamaño muy reducido comparado con el de los personajes del cuadro.

Gévy


----------



## totor

A mi juicio, en todos los casos la respuesta es la que da Gurb:


GURB said:


> En español, quien encarga la obra es* el comitente de la obra*. Se habla de las relaciones arquitecto/comitente etc...


El DRAE no recoge esta acepción, pero es usual entre arquitectos.


----------



## lunar

RZT said:


> Gracias, Tina Iglesias, pero _comanditario_ sólo se usa en el contexto de las sociedades mercantiles en comandita. Esto pone en el María Moliner:
> *comanditario, -a*
> 1 adj. Se aplica a la *sociedad mercantil en que hay una clase de socios que tienen limitados sus derechos y obligaciones dentro de la sociedad.
> *2* Se aplica a esos socios.
> *3* De  sociedad en comandita.
> Y sí, con circunloquios puedo salvar alguna ocasión pero me gustaría encontrar la palabra exacta (si es que la hay). Algo tipo _mecenas_ pero que signifique exactamente la persona que encarga la obra, el "encarguista" por así decirlo. Y si puede ser un término de aquella época, mejor que mejor.



Hola, hilo viejísimo, pero se me ocurre que podría darse la vuelta a la frase con algo como: La iglesia se construyó por encargo de X

Saludos


----------



## totor

lunar said:


> hilo viejísimo


Ningún hilo es viejísimo para el que busca cómo traducir algo, lunar, todas las propuestas son bienvenidas.

Y por cierto, tu opción es buena  .


----------



## calexica

totor said:


> Ningún hilo es viejísimo para el que busca cómo traducir algo, lunar, todas las propuestas son bienvenidas.
> 
> Y por cierto, tu opción es buena  .



Totalmente de acuerdo con totor y lunar. Estamos en 2019 y la propuesta de lunar me ha sido muy útil. ¡Gracias a los dos!


----------



## totor

calexica said:


> la propuesta de lunar me ha sido muy útil


T'a vu, lunar ?

Eso es lo que tienen de maravilloso los diccionarios de la casa: todos derivan a las discusiones sobre la palabra buscada.

Y bienvenida al foro, calexica.


----------



## calexica

totor said:


> T'a vu, lunar ?
> 
> Eso es lo que tienen de maravilloso los diccionarios de la casa: todos derivan a las discusiones sobre la palabra buscada.
> 
> Y bienvenida al foro, calexica.


¡Gracias, totor!


----------



## lunar

calexica said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con totor y lunar. Estamos en 2019 y la propuesta de lunar me ha sido muy útil. ¡Gracias a los dos!


De nada


----------

